# cave dwelling in spain



## swedishchristian (Jun 5, 2017)

anyone here been doing this ? been researching about the cave communities in spain and i wanna try it out . seems like a really affordable way to live in spain!


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jun 5, 2017)

Once i get home, I could check out a map I've drawn up some cave locations on, on a spanish road map.. Don't know if there's any activities there, but if nothing else it should be some cool exploring, will get back later with some details, if I can decrypt my scramblings::bookworm::


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jun 5, 2017)

Phew.. Pretty wild scrambling on here.. But let me dis-cipher - let's take a journey here; We're all in the south of Spain, there's a city called Granada. To the west-north-west we find a township called Guadix and that's where we find our first caves, _just north_ of the village across the main road on the east side of the railroad tracks. (Possibly there's an area somewhere around here called Sacramento where people will be very friendly and helpful.)

From Guadix we can go up the main road, the A-92-N and here we'll stop at Baza. According to my map, we have some caves to the west of Baza, like straight out of town _heading west_, hope someone brought a compass, or atleast knows their Spanish alright. 

So going north from Baza, I'll say we head up to Cuevas del Campo. Cuevas, that means caves doesn't it? Well that's great, exactly what we're looking for. Now my map is a bit outdated, but one thing is sure, from Cuevas del Campo (road A-326) we need to head _offroad, straight east_, cross a river that might just be a puddle, and if not we'll have to cross it up higher to the north. *Because in this area, my god do we have caves*. There at this specific place, you had communities and people living until the urbanization of the 60's and 70's where everybody moved to the city for convenience. (And I think there's something called La Rambla, maybe a bath around the area of Baños de Zújar.)

Then ofcourse further south-west there's the tipi villlage called Beneficio. 
Here's some directions for Beneficio -> Orgiva -> Cañar -> west -> Beneficio 
Here's a direction for rubber trampers and rave parties -> Orgiva -> west -> El Morreón 


Yeah, I don't think I can pull anymore information out of that map.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jun 5, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> Yeah, I don't think I can pull anymore information out of that map.



Well well well..
I just found some accompanying notes in a notebook.

So yeah, we have the tipi village, the rave parties.. 

Uhm, Padre efirno - people living off grid (somewhat to the east of beneficio, more family oriented.)

In Guadix there's thermal baths. Behind the building of the official baths there's still HOT water running, and a nice cool river to cool down by. Be careful the water gets to 70 degrees Celsius which could harm you, but the bath is made so the bottom is 30 then the next 40, then 50, then 60.. And the river next to it should cool you down. 
So the Guadix caves area is called Camarate.

In Baza there's caves.
Cuevas del Campo -> East (Big caves)
Sacromenta -> Caves hospitality

Not sure if everything makes sense, that's what I remember along with all my notes. Have fun ::cigar::


----------



## Caro (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm really interested in possibly hitchhiking there in September.


----------



## lil dirty (Jun 20, 2017)

yeah Im heading out to the caves of granada in august


----------



## swedishchristian (Sep 2, 2018)

some pictures from my cave im improving it bit by bit.


----------

